# Who will win worlds?



## Competition Cuber (Jun 18, 2017)

Who do you think will wink Worlds this year? Feliks just set another 6.45 3x3 OcR, and that gave me the idea to start this poll. I will include everyone who has an official sub-7 average. If you vote, please explain why.

The contestants are:

Max Park- WR1 6.39 WR holder, first person to beat Feliks zemdegs in the WR average since he first set it.

Feliks Zemdegs- WR2, 6.45 OcR holder, for the past 7 years has been the legend of speedcubing, 4.73 single WR.

Seung Hyuk Nahm- 6.47 WR3 average, has AsR

Sebastian Weyer- WR4 6.81 average, ER holder.

Lucas Etter: WR5 6.82 former North American record holder

Mats Valk- WR6, 6.83 average. Has set multiple European and World records for 3x3 in the past.

I voted Max Park, he has the average WR, and is just getting faster and faster.


----------



## Sajwo (Jun 18, 2017)

You should also include other fast cubers, like Patrick, Philipp, Bill or Drew. This is pretty much lottery, there will be a ton of fast speedcubers and everyone can perform really well in finals. I bet on Max though, he can handle the pressure pretty well.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 18, 2017)

If I vote with my head I think I'll say max or feliks.

If I vote with my heart I really want it to be an almost complete outsider (realistically still top 20 but you never know).


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 18, 2017)

I wen't with Max as he is very consistent. But it could easily be anyone.


----------



## turtwig (Jun 19, 2017)

I think that Feliks will be less nervous than some of the others as he has already competed in 3 worlds and won 2, giving him an advantage


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 19, 2017)

Feliks Zemdegs but with a chance of well under 50%.


----------



## Luke8 (Jun 19, 2017)

Max is doing better than any other cuber in the world right now, but I think Feliks' experience and skill will help him pull through to win it. Next Worlds, I would say Max. But Max just doesn't, in my opinion, have enough experience. I am hoping for Mats Valk, though, because of the Finals in 2013.


----------



## obelisk477 (Jun 19, 2017)

Probably should read "Who will win 3x3 at worlds". Maybe it's just semantics, but I would say the person who truly won worlds would be the person with the best 'kinch rank' for that particular competition, for example


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 19, 2017)

I think as long as you don't use roux you have potential to win worlds... sorry roux users


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 19, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I think as long as you don't use roux you have potential to win worlds... sorry roux users


Alex Lau had potential to win worlds when he was still cubing. Unfortunately, he was unable to attend any.


----------



## 1973486 (Jun 19, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Unfortunately, he was unable to attend any.



What about this one?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 19, 2017)

1973486 said:


> What about this one?


He kinda quit cubing...


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 19, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I think as long as you don't use roux you have potential to win worlds... sorry roux users


I don't use roux, does that mean I can win worlds? Damn I have improved


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 19, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I don't use roux, does that mean I can win worlds? Damn I have improved


Probably not but good try anyway


----------



## Ronxu (Jun 19, 2017)

I would've said Max a few days ago but if Feliks keeps up the times he's getting now then he will most likely win.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 19, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Who do you think will wink Worlds this year? Feliks just set another 6.45 3x3 OcR, and that gave me the idea to start this poll. *I will include everyone who has an official sub-6 average.* If you vote, please explain why.


We all know that you mean sub-7 average but I just thought I should point out your typo.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 19, 2017)

1973486 said:


> What about this one?


Oh wow, didn't catch that. I'm curios if his times have improved since his last comp.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 19, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I think as long as you don't use roux you have potential to win worlds... sorry roux users


Trolling level: 0/10


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jun 19, 2017)

I would have said Max if it not for the way he performed in the finals of 2016 Nats. As much as I like to think that he doesn't have nerves, that final proved to me that even he was vulnerable to the pressure of a high-stakes competition. However, I may be wrong, given his practice environment seems to be modeled around a competition setting


----------



## Ollie (Jun 19, 2017)

This thread needs more spurious statistics like the percentage difference in best average times between x and y, or the number of sub-7 singles on Sundays.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 19, 2017)

I don't think looking at their average PB is the best way to know who the faster cubers are. For example Sebastian Weyer's WR is a lucky average for him, his averages are normally quite higher. Simply looking at the average of their last 10 Avg5 would be a much better indicator of how fast they actually are:

1. Max Park 6.89
2. Feliks Zemdegs 6.896
3. Lucas Etter 7.427
4. Seung Hyuk Nahm 7.503
5. Patrick Ponce 7.665
6. Mats Valk 7.699
7. Philip Weyer 7.712
8. Bill Wang 7.722
9. Drew Brads 7.735
10. Cornelius Dieckmann 7.835
11. Sebastian Weyer 8.068
12. Kevin Gerhardt 8.266

I think this is roughly the ranking of the most likely to win. Note that Seung Hyuk Nahm improved a lot his results in his last competition, so this ranking might be underestimating his possibilities.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 19, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> I don't think looking at their average PB is the best way to know who the faster cubers are. For example Sebastian Weyer's WR is a lucky average for him, his averages are normally quite higher. Simply looking at the average of their last 10 Avg5 would be a much better indicator of how fast they actually are:
> 
> 1. Max Park 6.89
> 2. Feliks Zemdegs 6.943
> ...


Actually the average of feliks's last 10 official averages is 6.89. Pretty cool that he and max are tied.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 19, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> Actually the average of feliks's last 10 official averages is 6.89. Pretty cool that he and max are tied.


You are right! I messed it up when combining results from Cubecomps and WCA. It is pretty cool indeed.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 19, 2017)

I added in Kian because he is a very fast cuber who uses a method other then CFOP. I wanted a non-CFOP user in there too.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 19, 2017)

Another interesting fact: Zemdegs' average of 6.896 for his last 10 Avg5 is actually his fastest rolling average of 10 Avg5 in his whole cubing career, so he is right now at his absolute peak.

Max Park highest rolling average of 10 Avg5 is 6.872, and was reached just before making his very last Avg5.



Competition Cuber said:


> I added in Kian because he is a very fast cuber who uses a method other then CFOP. I wanted a non-CFOP user in there too.


I predict he doesn't even make it to the final. 

(I would actually like to be wrong, though)


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 19, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> Another interesting fact: Zemdegs' average of 6.896 for his last 10 Avg5 is actually his fastest rolling average of 10 Avg5 in his whole cubing career, so he is right now at his absolute peak.
> 
> Max Park highest rolling average of 10 Avg5 is 6.872, and was reached just before making his very last Avg5.
> 
> ...


Kian has pretty bad nerves and even if he made it to finals he would screw (haha roux and screw) up


----------



## obelisk477 (Jun 19, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Kian has pretty bad nerves and even if he made it to finals he would screw (haha roux and screw) up



scroux up


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 19, 2017)

obelisk477 said:


> scroux up


I was referencing the roux and screw sqone method but that works as well


----------



## EmperorZant (Jun 20, 2017)

As much as I like many of the other top cubers like Lucas, Bill Wang, Drew Brads, Sebastian, etc. I think Feliks, Mats, and Max have the best chance of not simply winning worlds, but going head-to-head in the finals.
Based on their past podiums in and outside of worlds (with the exception of maybe Jayden McNeil and Lucas), those three seem to very confidently podium and win the competitions they attend, and don't often mess up (or even tense up) as much as you might expect with such high stakes on the line.
I know people say that recent results have been really catching up with Feliks, for example... but no one is really as consistently fast as those three (and recently Seung Hyuk Nahm), so I'd be impressed if someone else won!


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 20, 2017)

I am guessing Feliks or Max. I think that Seung, Mats, Sebastian, Lucas and Bill also have potential but really the only two who have been getting super fast consistently is Feliks or Max.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 20, 2017)

I wonder who voted for Kian. (It might have been himself, he is on this forum, @PenguinsDontFly)


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 20, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> I wonder who voted for Kian. (It might have been himself, he is on this forum, @PenguinsDontFly)


I kinda doubt it tbh. Kian's not on the forum that much and he's pretty self-critical.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 21, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> I kinda doubt it tbh. Kian's not on the forum that much and he's pretty self-critical.


Correct, wasn't me. My prediction is Max, but it could just as easily be Feliks. I want Bill to win though. (I would honestly just be happy with having fun, breaking some PBs, and making finals)


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 21, 2017)

By the way, the previous weekend to World Championship, CubingUSA Nationals will have 6 out of 10 top 3x3 competitors and London Open will have another 3. So basically all top 10 except Seung Hyuk Nahm will be put to a final test just one week before!


Hello, it's me again. I run a Monte Carlo simulation to estimate the likelyhood for each competitor to win the World Championship. The outcome is entirely based on their last 10 results in competition. It assumes normal distribution and same deviation for all competitors, which are some rough assumptions but should give a decent result anyway. Oh, and it also assumes that only this 12 people can win.

These are the results:

1. Max Park 41.67%
2. Feliks Zemdegs 40.93%
3. Lucas Etter 5.63%
4. Seung Hyuk Nahm 3.95%
5. Patrick Ponce 1.73%
6. Mats Valk 1.44%
7. Philip Weyer 1.35%
8. Bill Wang 1.28%
9. Drew Brads 1.17%
10. Cornelius Dieckmann 0.66%
11. Sebastian Weyer 0.14%
12. Kevin Gerhardt 0.03%

Good luck for those who are betting on Sebastian Weyer!


----------



## Sajwo (Jun 21, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> Hello, it's me again. I run a Monte Carlo simulation to estimate the likelyhood for each competitor to win the World Championship. The outcome is entirely based on their last 10 results in competition. It assumes normal distribution and same deviation for all competitors, which are some rough assumptions but should give a decent result anyway. Oh, and it also assumes that only this 12 people can win.
> 
> These are the results:
> 
> ...



You should wait with those statistics till the day before worlds. You know, people improve.


----------



## Perfectionist (Jun 21, 2017)

Are there any bookmakers who take bets on speedcubing competitions?


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 21, 2017)

Sajwo said:


> You should wait with those statistics till the day before worlds. You know, people improve.


I will update a few days before! In any case these top cubers don't improve so much anymore, so I wouldn't expect huge changes. Seung Hyuk Nahm is possibly the exception, but he just happens to be the only one who (I believe) is not registered to any other competition before World Championship. 


Perfectionist said:


> Are there any bookmakers who take bets on speedcubing competitions?


Well, if there happens to be any, then Seung Hyuk Nahm is actually the biggest uncertainty so it should be an interesting bet.


----------



## bithovvinu (Jun 21, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Alex Lau had potential to win worlds when he was still cubing. Unfortunately, he was unable to attend any.


He is going to worlds.It's on the reg list

GO ON ALEX


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 21, 2017)

bithovvinu said:


> He is going to worlds.It's on the reg list


The general attendance to this Worlds is exceptional. I don't any previous competition came even close. The events with weaker attendance will be 6x6 and 7x7, which lack many top cubers. And in general attendance of people from Asian countries is not the greatest. But then in 3x3 we have the top 13 ranked going to Worlds, and in 4x4 the top 16 are going!


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jun 22, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> By the way, the previous weekend to World Championship, CubingUSA Nationals will have 6 out of 10 top 3x3 competitors and London Open will have another 3. So basically all top 10 except Seung Hyuk Nahm will be put to a final test just one week before!
> 
> 
> Hello, it's me again. I run a Monte Carlo simulation to estimate the likelyhood for each competitor to win the World Championship. The outcome is entirely based on their last 10 results in competition. It assumes normal distribution and same deviation for all competitors, which are some rough assumptions but should give a decent result anyway. Oh, and it also assumes that only this 12 people can win.
> ...


I'd give Bill a better change then 1.28%


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 28, 2017)

I actually think Feliks will win. He has experience, and just set a 5.97 WR average.


----------



## Sean Fei (Jun 28, 2017)

feliks


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 29, 2017)

Feliks' recent results surely are tipping the balance in his favor but I also want to point out that all of Max's 3x3 PBs at home except single (from Mo3 to Avg1000) date from the last 2 weeks. It seems like he is practicing a lot lately and if he is anything like Feliks who gets motivated when he losses his records, this will be a very interesting battle to watch.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 8, 2017)

Guys, should I add Drew Brads to the Poll?


----------



## efattah (Jul 8, 2017)

I have been competing in different sports for my entire life, and watching the evolution of cubing since the 80's, I think the saddest part of this amazing world championship is that the format of the competition will not really decide who is the best. Specifically for worlds, and only for worlds, I think that the final 3x3 round should be held over 2 days, with the finalists each doing an Ao12 on each of the 2 days. Taking their better Ao12 of the two. With that format is very likely that the best cuber would actually win. With the current format of a single Ao5 on a single day, anyone can have a bad day, and randomness means some cubers will get lucky on the same scrambles that others will not, and with only 5 solves that luck element plays too great a role.

On another note, does anyone in the 'top list' know and use full ZBLL or full OLLCP? I know many cubers use partial ZBLL and partial OLLCP. I'm not sure who knows/uses those full sets but I am curious.

I think it would be very good for cubing if Alex or Kian made the finals. At least it would give some hope to new method developers


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 8, 2017)

efattah said:


> I have been competing in different sports for my entire life, and watching the evolution of cubing since the 80's, I think the saddest part of this amazing world championship is that the format of the competition will not really decide who is the best. Specifically for worlds, and only for worlds, I think that the final 3x3 round should be held over 2 days, with the finalists each doing an Ao12 on each of the 2 days. Taking their better Ao12 of the two. With that format is very likely that the best cuber would actually win. With the current format of a single Ao5 on a single day, anyone can have a bad day, and randomness means some cubers will get lucky on the same scrambles that others will not, and with only 5 solves that luck element plays too great a role.
> 
> On another note, does anyone in the 'top list' know and use full ZBLL or full OLLCP? I know many cubers use partial ZBLL and partial OLLCP. I'm not sure who knows/uses those full sets but I am curious.
> 
> I think it would be very good for cubing if Alex or Kian made the finals. At least it would give some hope to new method developers



For most competitions I think that a single Ao5 is probably the best way to go, but I think you're right that the world championships could be handled differently. I would also like to see current Mo3 events use an Ao5, possibly even for subsequent rounds at other competitions. Do you think that 4x4, 5x5, and megaminx should use Ao12, 2 Ao5s, 2 Ao12s?


----------



## efattah (Jul 8, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> For most competitions I think that a single Ao5 is probably the best way to go, but I think you're right that the world championships could be handled differently. I would also like to see current Mo3 events use an Ao5, possibly even for subsequent rounds at other competitions. Do you think that 4x4, 5x5, and megaminx should use Ao12, 2 Ao5s, 2 Ao12s?



The bigger the cube the less luck there is in a single solve. Just look at Megaminx, 5x5 or 6x6 and see that the % variance per solve is very low. Even an LL skip on Megaminx only wins you so much because LL is a small part of the solve.

2x2 is another story and is even more luck based than 3x3. If the world really cared about 2x2, worlds would have an Ao50 for 2x2 finals with rapid scramble turn overs.

Parity for 4x4 is sufficient to warrant an Ao12 for 4x4 though, in my opinion.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 8, 2017)

efattah said:


> The bigger the cube the less luck there is in a single solve. Just look at Megaminx, 5x5 or 6x6 and see that the % variance per solve is very low. Even an LL skip on Megaminx only wins you so much because LL is a small part of the solve.



So are you saying that 6x6 and 7x7 should remain Mo3 for finals? I would argue that while Feliks' 6x6 WR single and mean are undeniably impressive, his 1:20.xx single was enough of an outlier that it ought not count toward determining a champion based on average any more than Max Park's 1:19.xx 5x5 single in his NAR Ao5. Unless of course it can be duplicated within the same average.


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 8, 2017)

I think Feliks will win!!!


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 9, 2017)

Gosh, seeing the numbers Max has been putting up, I do think he has a shot. I'm giving him my vote.


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jul 9, 2017)

I know who will win:
Me!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 9, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Guys, should I add Drew Brads to the Poll?


Guys, should I?


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jul 9, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Guys, should I add Drew Brads to the Poll?





Competition Cuber said:


> Guys, should I?


Yeah, I forgot about him. He has not been doing anything notable recently... I guess so



FireCuber said:


> I think Feliks will win!!!


YYYYEEEEAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 9, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Guys, should I?



Yes!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 10, 2017)

While my prediction stays the same as Feliks, I do think that Max has a chance of winning worlds. He won nationals after all.


----------



## EmperorZant (Jul 10, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> While my prediction stays the same as Feliks, I do think that Max has a chance of winning worlds. He won nationals after all.


Both of them are so consistent at points, it will be interesting to see who performs better under that much pressure. Between those two: I think if Feliks gets nervous and Max Park stays consistent, we could see a new world champion in 3x3; but if both of them (or just Max) get nervous, Feliks will probably take it.


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Jul 10, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> He kinda quit cubing...


Alex Lau is competing in worlds, check the registration.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 11, 2017)

EmperorZant said:


> Both of them are so consistent at points, it will be interesting to see who performs better under that much pressure. Between those two: I think if Feliks gets nervous and Max Park stays consistent, we could see a new world champion in 3x3; but if both of them (or just Max) get nervous, Feliks will probably take it.


He didn't seem nervous at Nats, but I am still going to give Feliks my vote, because he has experience, and he is aso the defending champion.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 11, 2017)

Faz is faz, zeroing ftw lmao


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 13, 2017)

While I think Feliks will win, I want Max to win. I would love it if someone other then Feliks gets World Champion for once.


----------



## James Hake (Jul 15, 2017)

kian mansour just won the first round with a 6.86 average, so i have high hopes for him


----------



## Ksh13 (Jul 15, 2017)

James Hake said:


> kian mansour just won the first round with a 6.86 average, so i have high hopes for him


Feliks had a cube drop and would otherwise have won the round though.


----------



## efattah (Jul 15, 2017)

Ksh13 said:


> Feliks had a cube drop and would otherwise have won the round though.



Keaton Ellis had three 6.30-6.40 solves and if he hadn't screwed up both the others he would have won the 1st round. There is always 'if he hadn't....'


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 15, 2017)

Only the Final round matters! GOOOOO FELIX ZEMBAGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 16, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> Only the Final round matters! GOOOOO FELIX ZEMBAGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What does Felik's carry his groceries in? A zembag. 

Sorry, I had to. I'm still sticking with Max. It will be a very interesting final.


----------



## turtwig (Jul 16, 2017)

Congrats to Max Park (1st), Seung Hyuk Nahm (2nd), and Lucas Etter (3rd)!

(Seung actually got a 6.15, but there was a timer reset. If it had counted, he would've won )

RIP Feliks, no podium after 2 wins


----------



## Gomorrite (Jul 16, 2017)

Feliks won at best song choice though (most other songs were really bad).


----------



## efattah (Jul 16, 2017)

turtwig said:


> Congrats to Max Park (1st), Seung Hyuk Nahm (2nd), and Lucas Etter (3rd)!
> 
> (Seung actually got a 6.15, but there was a timer reset. If it had counted, he would've won )
> 
> RIP Feliks, no podium after 2 wins



Indeed I felt terrible for Seung. That timer malfunction was not cool. I almost think they should just re-analyze the video and take the time from that.


----------



## ozie (Jul 16, 2017)

it's sad, a timer fault shouldn't decide the title

btw: when was the last time that Feliks had a counting 8?


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 16, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> Feliks won at best song choice though (most other songs were really bad).


LOL what was the song?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 16, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> LOL what was the song?


The darth vader theme.


----------



## Luke8 (Jul 16, 2017)

I"m surprised Feliks didn't even podium. :/


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Aug 31, 2017)

efattah said:


> Indeed I felt terrible for Seung. That timer malfunction was not cool. I almost think they should just re-analyze the video and take the time from that.


I think the WCA should add to their regulations, 'If a timer malfunction occurs, if a video was taken and/or there was 1 or more trustworthy witnesses, the video will be analyzed/the witnesses will say what the last time they saw was, and in the case of a video, they'll slow it down as much as possible, to find the most accurate time, and add 0.1 seconds. For when there are witnesses, they'll find the average of the witness' times, and add 0.1 seconds.' I realize there are some problems with that, like for example, it's unfair if no one trustworthy saw it, and maybe the people are wrong or lying, but I think it's better than the alternative.


----------



## turtwig (Aug 31, 2017)

MoyuDayanLover3 said:


> I think the WCA should add to their regulations, 'If a timer malfunction occurs, if a video was taken and/or there was 1 or more trustworthy witnesses, the video will be analyzed/the witnesses will say what the last time they saw was, and in the case of a video, they'll slow it down as much as possible, to find the most accurate time, and add 0.1 seconds. For when there are witnesses, they'll find the average of the witness' times, and add 0.1 seconds.' I realize there are some problems with that, like for example, it's unfair if no one trustworthy saw it, and maybe the people are wrong or lying, but I think it's better than the alternative.



The much better alternative is having O-rings. Your rule is way too vague and unfair. On top of the fact that your essentially giving people that film their solves an advantage, if even one person cheats the system due to the 'trustworthy eyewitness' rule, I'd rather have all timer resets count as DNFs. Even if we used timers that literally just randomly reset 1/20 solves for no reason, at least that's fair in a sort of way, where as your rule is to vague an subjective.


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 31, 2017)

Isn't a timer malfunction grounds for a replacement solve?


----------



## turtwig (Aug 31, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Isn't a timer malfunction grounds for a replacement solve?



If it was the timer's fault, I believe so, but the incidents at Worlds were usually the competitor accidentally pressing the reset button when stopping the timer (or something like that, because they didn't get extra solves).


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 31, 2017)

MoyuDayanLover3 said:


> I think the WCA should add to their regulations, 'If a timer malfunction occurs, if a video was taken and/or there was 1 or more trustworthy witnesses, the video will be analyzed/the witnesses will say what the last time they saw was, and in the case of a video, they'll slow it down as much as possible, to find the most accurate time, and add 0.1 seconds. For when there are witnesses, they'll find the average of the witness' times, and add 0.1 seconds.' I realize there are some problems with that, like for example, it's unfair if no one trustworthy saw it, and maybe the people are wrong or lying, but I think it's better than the alternative.



If this regulation were implemented, it would be way too hard to tell if the timer was reset on purpose just to get a resolve. The other issue with this is the display lag. Timer displays are always off by a notable amount, so you can't use video evidence or random people saying, "I think it was..." because even if they're correct with what it displayed, what it displayed is itself incorrect.


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Sep 1, 2017)

turtwig said:


> The much better alternative is having O-rings. Your rule is way too vague and unfair. On top of the fact that your essentially giving people that film their solves an advantage, if even one person cheats the system due to the 'trustworthy eyewitness' rule, I'd rather have all timer resets count as DNFs. Even if we used timers that literally just randomly reset 1/20 solves for no reason, at least that's fair in a sort of way, where as your rule is to vague an subjective.


Hmm, true.



DGCubes said:


> If this regulation were implemented, it would be way too hard to tell if the timer was reset on purpose just to get a resolve. The other issue with this is the display lag. Timer displays are always off by a notable amount, so you can't use video evidence or random people saying, "I think it was..." because even if they're correct with what it displayed, what it displayed is itself incorrect.


I guess so. No rules are perfect though.


----------



## Gomorrite (Sep 1, 2017)

So it is time to discuss who will win worlds in 2019. 

I think Seung will take his revenge.


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Sep 1, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> So it is time to discuss who will win worlds in 2019.
> 
> I think Seung will take his revenge.


Nah, Feliks for the win (or Bill)!


----------



## AlphaSheep (Sep 1, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> So it is time to discuss who will win worlds in 2019.
> 
> I think Seung will take his revenge.


I think it's way too early to start discussing this. At the time of Worlds 2015, Max Park's best official single was just 9. 25 seconds and his best official average wasn't even sub 10. It's entirely possible that some kid who averages 9 seconds today could average 6 seconds in 2 years time and be the favourite to win Worlds 2019.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 1, 2017)

MAX PARK!!!!!!!!!!



AlphaSheep said:


> I think it's way too early to start discussing this. At the time of Worlds 2015, Max Park's best official single was just 9. 25 seconds and his best official average wasn't even sub 10. It's entirely possible that some kid who averages 9 seconds today could average 6 seconds in 2 years time and be the favourite to win Worlds 2019.


We're just speculating for fun.


AlphaSheep said:


> average 6 seconds


Dont you mean 5 seconds?

Also, if he reacts better to pressure, kian might have a chance.


----------



## Gomorrite (Sep 1, 2017)

I think Max Park will only win 6x6 and 7x7 and 3x3 OH. Feliks will win 5x5 again. Seung will win 3x3 and 4x4. Kian won't make it to the finals, or he might even not attend worlds.

That is my forecast for worlds 2019


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Sep 1, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> I think Max Park will only win 6x6 and 7x7 and 3x3 OH. Feliks will win 5x5 again. Seung will win 3x3 and 4x4. Kian won't make it to the finals, or he might even not attend worlds.
> 
> That is my forecast for worlds 2019


Nah. Max will maybe win 3x3 OH, but my bet this time is on Antoine or Kian. Feliks will win 3x3, 5x5, 7x7, and most certainly 3x3 with feet and Clock. Seung will podium in 3x3 and 4x4, but he won't win. That honor will go to Feliks and Sebastian respectively. Kian will definitely make it to Finals, and quite possibly will be in the Top 5.
This is my response to your forecast of Worlds 2019.


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Sep 2, 2017)

Who knows what craziness lies ahead!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 2, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> I think Max Park will only win 6x6 and 7x7 and 3x3 OH. Feliks will win 5x5 again. Seung will win 3x3 and 4x4. *Kian won't make it to the finals, or he might even not attend worlds.*
> 
> That is my forecast for worlds 2019


I'm going to worlds. I'm making finals.


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Sep 2, 2017)

Ooh he's determined.


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 2, 2017)

My predictions:
2x2x2: Lucas etter
3x3x3: max park
4x4x4: Sebastian weyer
5x5x5-7x7x7: Feliks zembegs
Pyraminx: drew Brads
4+5BLD: kaijun Lin
MBLD: maskow

Though I think a better question is where will world's 2019 be, oh, I just made a thread for that.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 2, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> My predictions:
> 2x2x2: Lucas etter
> 3x3x3: max park
> 4x4x4: Sebastian weyer
> ...


Isn't _that_ what you mean?


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Sep 2, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> My predictions:
> 2x2x2: Lucas etter
> 3x3x3: max park
> 4x4x4: Sebastian weyer
> ...


My predictions: 
2x2: Lucas Etter/Antonie Paterakis
3x3: Feliks Zemdegs/Bill Wang
4x4: Sebastian Weyer/Max Park/Bill Wang
5x5: Feliks Zemdegs
6x6: Kevin Hays
7x7: Feliks Zemdegs
Pyraminx: Drew Brads
4BLD: Bill Wang
5BLD:?
MBLD: If he goes, Maskow
OH: Antoine Cantin
Clock and 3x3 with feet: Feliks Zemdegs


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Sep 2, 2017)

Feliks winning clock with feet. Now that's something I'd like to see!


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 6, 2017)

the way people are prasing max...........it could be him...
couldnt say for sure


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 6, 2017)

I think the main contenders for 2019 are:
Feliks Zemdegs
Max Park
Seung Hyuk-Nahm
Bill Wang
Kian mansour
Lucas Etter
Patrick Ponce

I wonder how this will change in a year.


----------

